# 100 Favorites: # 2 and # 3



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*J.S. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books I & II
Rosalyn Tureck (DG)*










I recently added Friedrich Gulda's Well-Tempered Clavier to my music collection. It's very impressive, but Rosalyn Tureck's WTC is still my favorite. I suppose some listeners may find her interpretive approach overly-romanticized. Not me. I think her music-making is timeless. Without minimizing the structure or grandeur of these works, Tureck manages to unlock a world of warmth and humanity inside the music. I love Helmut Walcha's quote about Bach: "After experiencing him, people feel there is meaning to life after all." When I'm listening to Rosalyn Tureck's Bach, I sense what Walcha meant.

One caveat: These are 1953 mono recordings and less than ideally recorded. So some allowances have to be made for sound. If you can, overlook this limitation and listen to the music. It's awe-inspiring and profound.


----------

